# Looking for Radio Code



## Billylew (Feb 24, 2021)

I have a 1999 Z3 Roadster Radio serial number is WO112962. Any body on here able to translate that to 5 digit Radio code. Dealer is over an hour away. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nowski (May 8, 2016)

Try this sight: instant-radio-code.com/bmw-radio-unlock-code


----------



## pje16 (Oct 21, 2020)

__





Get your free Bmw radio code online 2022


If you have disconnected your battery or you have lost your car radio code and your radio is asking you the unlock code, instant-radio-code.com is the official website and guaranteed to get your free radio code online instantly




instant-radio-code.com




a proper link to the site


----------

